# Application Failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005)



## mmcgann (Apr 5, 2006)

When i start up my computer (WinXP SP2), after i get the welcome screen i receive the error msgs "Application Failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005)" which pops up about 2-3 times. then my deskop top background image loads but nothing else. All my icons that where on the desktop are gone, i have no task bar at the bottom and no time, just the background desktop image. if i press Atl+Ctr+Del, i get the windows task manager. from there i can run most of my programs, however if i try to run the explorer.exe file i receive the msg "Application Failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005)"... i tried to rename the file "explorer.exe" --> "copy of explorer.exe" and if i try to run that it works fine, but if i try and run the original explorer.exe file i get that same msg again. all other programs work fine except when i try to run my music program Cubase SX3 then i get the same msgs part way through loading the program. can anyone help?????


----------



## MichaelKing (Apr 3, 2006)

Try this link
Never heard of this before
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/WinXP/Q_21777925.html


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is a common sign of some malware

go to here and download 'Hijack This!' self installer. Save it to the desktop or other suitable place. * DO NOT just press run from the website* Double click on the file and it will install to C:\program files\hijackthis and create an entry in the start menu and an optional shortcut on desktop. 
Click on the entry in start menu or on the desktop to run HijackThis
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

moving to security


----------



## mmcgann (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Mr.King, that post sounds almost exactly like the issue i'm having... however i'm gonna hold off a while to see if i can find an answer that doesn't charge money.

I downloaded Hijack This software and posted the results in http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/forum


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It would have been better to post it back here but I have replied to spykiller for you


----------



## mmcgann (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank you, your the best! you have resolved my issue!
seems like i had a bad "wininet.dll" file!
after i ran the smitrem file it fixed the issue, then i ran
spysweeper after. Also my computer seems to be running even
faster than before. thanks!
let me know where i can make a donation!

=============== SMITREM LOG FILE ============

smitRem © log file
version 2.8

by noahdfear

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
The current date is: Fri 04/07/2006 
The current time is: 2:50:12.15

Running from
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Desktop\DeltaDriver\smit\smitRem

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pre-run SharedTask Export

(GetSTS.exe) SharedTaskScheduler exporter by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
Copyright(C) 2006 BleepingComputer.com

Registry Pseudo-Format Mode (Not a valid reg file):

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}"="Browseui preloader"
"{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}"="Component Categories cache daemon"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}\InProcServer32]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}\InProcServer32]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

checking for ShudderLTD key

ShudderLTD key not present!

checking for PSGuard.com key

PSGuard.com key not present!

checking for WinHound.com key

WinHound.com key present!

Running WinHound.com fix!

WinHound.com key was successfully removed! 

spyaxe uninstaller NOT present
Winhound uninstaller NOT present
SpywareStrike uninstaller NOT present

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Existing Pre-run Files

~~~ Program Files ~~~

~~~ Shortcuts ~~~

Install.dat

~~~ Favorites ~~~

cars

~~~ system32 folder ~~~

oleext.dll

~~~ Icons in System32 ~~~

~~~ Windows directory ~~~

warnhp.html

~~~ Drive root ~~~

winstall.exe

~~~ Miscellaneous Files/folders ~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Command Line Process Viewer/Killer/Suspender for Windows NT/2000/XP V2.03
Copyright(C) 2002-2003 [email protected]
Killing PID 1252 'explorer.exe'

Starting registry repairs

Registry repairs complete

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SharedTask Export after registry fix

(GetSTS.exe) SharedTaskScheduler exporter by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
Copyright(C) 2006 BleepingComputer.com

Registry Pseudo-Format Mode (Not a valid reg file):

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}"="Browseui preloader"
"{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}"="Component Categories cache daemon"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}\InProcServer32]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}\InProcServer32]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Deleting files

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Remaining Post-run Files

~~~ Program Files ~~~

~~~ Shortcuts ~~~

~~~ Favorites ~~~

~~~ system32 folder ~~~

oleext.dll

~~~ Icons in System32 ~~~

~~~ Windows directory ~~~

~~~ Drive root ~~~

~~~ Miscellaneous Files/folders ~~~

~~~ Wininet.dll ~~~

wininet.dll INFECTED!!  Starting replacement procedure.

~~~~ Looking for C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll ~~~~

~~~~ C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll Present! ~~~~

~~~~ Checking dllcache\wininet.dll for infection ~~~~

~~~~ dllcache\wininet.dll Clean! ~~~~

~~~ Replaced wininet.dll from dllcache ~~~

~~~ Upon reboot ~~~

wininet.old present!
oleadm.dll not present!
oleext.dll present!

~~~ Upon completion ~~~

wininet.old not present!
oleadm.dll not present!
oleext.dll not present!

~~~~ Rechecking C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll for infection ~~~~

~~~~ C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll Clean!  ~~~~


----------

